# [SOLVED] Reinstall cannot install for Star Wars Galactic Battlegrounds Saga



## Grand Tybiss (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm having a lot of trouble completely uninstalling Star Wars Galactic Battlegrounds: Saga so that I can reinstall it properly. In order to do this, I know that I have to delete every possible document affiliated with the program. I have done so by using Revo Uninstaller to delete these files and I have also cleared out my registry entries for SWGBS, but whenever I try to install it again, an error message pops up on the screen saying that 'a previously installed version of SWGB has been detected... must uninstall it before you can install SWGB saga... have the option of keeping any saved games... blah blah blah!!! I have done everything that I can, but I was wondering if user profiles had anything to do with it. I'm not the administrator on my computer so I'm wondering if there are still some files in the administrator's account that I have to delete in order to get this thing working!

Any of your ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thankz- GT


----------



## Grand Tybiss (Jun 8, 2010)

*Muahaha!!! Solved!!!*

Yay!I actually managed to figure out ze problemo! Went into registry by doing (Start--Run--REGEDIT--HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE--SOFTWARE--Lucas Art Stuff) and BOOM! No more Lucas Art Stuff and no more problem!:grin::grin::laugh:. I looked through the registry like ten times before I found the bugger :1angel:! So if any of you SWGB luvers need help... be my guest and do what I did. Worked like magik :heartlove.

-GT


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Reinstall cannot install for Star Wars Galactic Battlegrounds Saga*

Thanks for posting a solution.

Thread marked as solved.


----------



## sowardsmatthew9 (Jan 2, 2011)

I did that. I went there looked but there was no Lucasarts stuff there. How do i get to the regestry thing?


----------



## sowardsmatthew9 (Jan 2, 2011)

OMG THANK YOU!!!!!! I FOUND ALL OF THEM!!! i didn't use find option before!!! I got them all and i is downloading as we speak!!!Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jpguywatchout (Feb 27, 2013)

solution wasn't totally clear for a newb like me... but after searching for REGEDIT and finding it, problem solved... thanks!


----------

